# London co-op society limited



## essexbutterfly (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi 
 i was wondering if any one had any info on my bottle its a milk bottle with London co-op society limited on it 

 i love collecting bottle but no idea about the history or how to research it 

 thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

London Co-Op Creamery.




From.


----------



## essexbutterfly (Jun 14, 2012)

oh wow how great to see where i call my bottles She,,,to see where she come from and how it would look on a cart many thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Louise,

 Here's one from the home team:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The last milk bottle is from London Co-op Society Limited. with the full embossing in front and only the LCS logo on the back. On base is 
 W W 
 42/1 
 8 A " From This old thread.

 You may want to have a look, HERE.




From.


----------

